# Bob Sikes 11-6-08 3:30 till 5:30



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

I went out to bob sikes today at 3:30 till 6:00 and caught 2 pompano on live shrimp hooked through the last segment of the tail on a 4/0 red circle hook under the main bridge on the beach side about halfway out, just pecking around the pilings then the shrimp ran out and so did the bite, Ive never caught much at bob sikes but pompano, 2 of them and they were both real nice size one was 14" and the other one was 17. 

tight lines, hope this helps, as far as what bob sikes has to offer? besides the usual:bump


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

pomps at bob sikes thats a new one for me


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah me to, crazy, but tasty!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Read a post on here the other day of some lady catching three nice pomps. around the Navarre bridge area. That's why I can't catch pomp. in the fall....fishing in the wrong place.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

i hear that thats why i packed it up adter the second one she caught i knew she had found the spot,and i couldnt psay a fish to come by and eat my shrimp


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

2 years ago my dad caught 3 nice big pomps while sheephead fishing there up in the bays and the ICW now i guess they go inthere on there way back south


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JOHNJOHN205 (11/6/2007)*pomps at bob sikes thats a new one for me


that's where theylive this time of year... you can catch them pretty much anywhere in the bay or ICW


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i've caught some of 'em out at garcon before


----------

